# Petróleo no Golfo. Um problema para as nossas águas ?



## Vince (4 Jun 2010 às 17:23)

A maré negra no Golfo do México poderá ser um problema para as nossas águas ? Talvez.

Como todos sabem, a fuga de petróleo no Golfo do México continua sem solução apesar dos esforços. 

É também sabido que a corrente do Golfo após sair do Golfo sobe ao longo da costa leste dos EUA a grande velocidade virando para o interior do Atlântico, dividindo-se em vários ramos, sendo um deles a Corrente dos Açores.

É certo que o petróleo ao longo de uma viagem de milhares de quilómetros perderá boa parte da sua nocividade, mas de qualquer forma, num cenário em que a fuga não conseguir ser estancada, as nossas águas podem vir a ser afectadas de alguma forma. Claro que nunca com a gravidade do que se está a passar no Golfo.

O NCAR (National Center for Atmospheric Research) divulgou ontem algumas simulações em modelo que mostram esse cenário, mas refira-se que alguns especialistas consideram que o que chegaria já estaria muito disperso para ser nocivo. Embora tudo isto seja novo, e ninguém tem certezas absolutas sobre esta matéria.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE-1G_476nA"]YouTube- Ocean currents likely to carry oil to Atlantic[/ame]




> *Computers See Oil Spreading Far and Fast*
> 
> As early as this summer, oil spewing from the floor of the Gulf of Mexico is likely to get caught up in the  Gulf Loop Current and flow thousands of miles around Florida and up the East Coast, scientists warned Thursday.
> 
> ...






> *Gulf oil spill news: Computer models show Gulf oil reaching East Coast*
> 
> NEW ORLEANS — Computer models show oil leaking from a damaged well in the Gulf of Mexico could wind up on the East Coast and even get carried on currents across the Atlantic Ocean toward Europe.
> 
> ...






Algumas imagens dramáticas do Boston.com:












*Mais aqui:*
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/caught_in_the_oil.html


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jun 2010 às 18:05)

Penso que seria pior caso a fuga tivesse ocorrido no início do inverno, pois no verão a intensidade dos ventos é menor, pelo menos na latitude média (cinturão anticiclonico), o que deverá atrasar o deslocamento da mancha. Como o crude flutua, deverá estar sujeito apenas às correntes de superfície. Em todo o caso, as consequências serão nefastas, muitos documentários serão feitos no futuro narrando a história, as suas consequências e até onde chegou. As consequências, para além de nefastas para a qualidade da água, irão refletir-se em cascata na cadeia trofica dos seres vivos locais incluindo também aqueles que migram para o golfo. Também haverá uma sobre-exploração das reservas de peixe de outras regiões do mundo para abastecer os mercados naqueles países. Em princípio a mancha de crude não deve chegar a portugal continental, passaria primeiro pelas ilhas britânicas, e o crude depois de tão longa viagem oxida-se e vai perdendo flotabilidade. Muita fauna e flora irá morrer, alguma há-de sobreviver e acumular componentes tóxicos, pelo que deverá haver um maior controlo por parte das entidades competentes pela saúde humana.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jun 2010 às 18:24)

mas que fotos


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jun 2010 às 19:17)

Para além de muito preocupante é bastante revoltante e já não é só com base em imagens como as apresentadas abaixo já de si dramáticas, mas a curto e médio prazo o que se pode esperar? 
Certamente mais uma dor de cabeça associada à preocupação da preservação das nossas águas e toda a vida marinha que alberga. Poderíamos estar apenas relativamente tranquilos se a fuga fosse estancada, mas pelos vistos ainda nada de concreto foi conseguido.  
Até quando esta agonia?


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jun 2010 às 20:23)

> Para além de muito preocupante é bastante revoltante e já não é só com base em imagens como as apresentadas abaixo já de si dramáticas, mas a curto e médio prazo o que se pode esperar?
> Certamente mais uma dor de cabeça associada à preocupação da preservação das nossas águas e toda a vida marinha que alberga. Poderíamos estar apenas relativamente tranquilos se a fuga fosse estancada, mas pelos vistos ainda nada de concreto foi conseguido.
> Até quando esta agonia?



situação muito preocupante 

só espero que as nossas águas não sejam afectadas...


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2010 às 16:02)

Esta é sem duvida uma grande tragédia ambiental, as fotos comprovam isso mesmo

Esperemos que não chegue às nossas águas...


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2010 às 23:27)

A grande nojice em que se transformou parte do Golfo do México. Vamos ver o que sucederá se esta temporada passar algum ciclone pela zona. Apenas uma parte do petróleo está à superfície, parece que há plumas submarinas enormes.


----------



## iceworld (24 Jun 2010 às 01:41)

Ouro Negro??
Aquilo a que assistimos era inevitável. No golfo do México, Alasca, Sibéria ou em qualquer outro campo petrolífero a grande profundidade.
A quantidade de energia que se consome nos dias de hoje obriga a explorar estes poços que se situam a mais de 4800 quilómetros abaixo do subsolo oceânico,o que acarreta enormes riscos. 
Ghawar na Arábia Saudita que é o maior campo petrolífero do mundo situa-se a 335 metros de profundidade.
O golfo de México nos últimos 20 anos foi o único local que aumentou a sua produção, e seguramente os investimentos vão continuar, estando previsto que aumente a sua produção para os 4milhões de barris diários até ao fim da década.
Os EUA consomem 20 milhões de barris por dia.
O famoso Tupi ao largo do Brasil esta debaixo de 600 metros de água,3.000 metros de rocha e 2.000 metros de sal e contém cerca de 8.000 milhões de barris.
Esperemos que aprendam e rápido a lidar com este tipo de situações ou a estas profundidades os riscos são enormes.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2010 às 11:46)

iceworld disse:


> Ouro Negro??
> Aquilo a que assistimos era inevitável. No golfo do México, Alasca, Sibéria ou em qualquer outro campo petrolífero a grande profundidade.
> A quantidade de energia que se consome nos dias de hoje obriga a explorar estes poços que se situam a mais de *4800 quilómetros *abaixo do subsolo oceânico,o que acarreta enormes riscos.
> Ghawar na Arábia Saudita que é o maior campo petrolífero do mundo situa-se a 335 metros de profundidade.
> ...



*4800 Km*?? Acho que querias dizer metros e não quilometros

Quanto mais profundo se explora o petroleo mais dispendioso se torna. No caso de algo correr mal mas dificil é resolver o problema


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2010 às 14:59)

Mais umas imagens.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/05/disaster_unfolds_slowly_in_the.html


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2010 às 15:24)

*Tempestade tropical nas Caraíbas faz temer complicações no Golfo do México*



> Uma tempestade tropical a ganhar força nas Caraíbas é a última má notícia para as equipas da BP que tentam travar e limpar o derrame de petróleo no Golfo, num esforço infrutífero há mais de dois meses.
> 
> A primeira tempestade tropical da temporada de furacões no Atlântico, denominada Alex, formou-se hoje na costa Oeste do Caribe e dirige-se para o Belize e para a península mexicana de Yucatan, anunciou o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2010 às 20:49)

*Golfo do México: alarme da plataforma da BP estava desligado para não acordar pessoal*



> Um alarme de emergência da plataforma Deepwater Horizon da BP, no Golfo do México, estava desligado para não acordar o pessoal depois de uma série de alertas falsos. A informação foi avançada ontem por um engenheiro da plataforma à comissão de investigação dos Estados Unidos.
> 
> Segundo a Reuters, Mike Williams, engenheiro chefe da plataforma, adiantou que este alarme poderia ter detectado uma concentração anormal de metano inflamável. Esta sinalização poderia ter prevenido a morte de 11 funcionários e, talvez, outros danos maiores que provocaram já a maior maré negra da história dos EUA. "Eles não queriam que o pessoal acordasse às três da manhã com falsos alarmes", disse Williams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2010 às 17:12)

> Plataforma de petróleo explode no Golfo do México
> 
> 
> Uma plataforma de petróleo explodiu no Golfo do México, a oeste do local da plataforma Deepwater Horizon
> ...



mais uma


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2010 às 21:06)

> Plataforma de petróleo explodiu no Golfo do México
> 
> Uma plataforma petrolífera situada no Golfo do México explodiu, hoje, quinta-feira, projectando 13 pessoas para a água. De acordo com a Guarda Costeira dos Estados Unidos, todos os tripulantes foram localizados e a plataforma está a arder. Um ferido foi transportado para um centro médico. O acidente terá provocado uma mancha de petróleo com mais de um quilómetro de extensão.
> 
> ...



*Fonte : * http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1653902


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2010 às 21:26)

Li há uns tempos uma entrevista de um especialista em petróleo que falava nos problemas dos custos de produção. Afirmava que havia petróleo para cem anos, que a Venezuela e o Canadá seriam os grandes produtores do futuro, mas que a exploração seria caríssima por causa da profundidade e de estarem debaixo de umas areias (não percebi bem esta parte). Os custos de produção associados ao aumento da procura por parte das economias emergentes levarão a que o petróleo tenda voltar aos 100 dólares por barril, e que assim se mantenha depois por muito tempo. 

Países como Portugal, onde a população é muito dependente do transporte privado para as deslocações diárias, serão os mais prejudicados.


----------

